# Navarre Pier, 06-13-2014



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

We took our 83 year old Mom to Navarre pier from 3:00pm to 7:30pm. So far this year we've been surf fishing, but Mom has 2 artificial knees and can't navigate on the sand. Over all it was a great afternoon, partly cloudy, wind from the west, mild surf, water still a little murky with lots of weed in it. Saw one king mackerel carried off the pier, didn't see it being caught. Tons of hard tail being caught, a few juvenile spanish, a bull red lost at the pier, a remora, porpoises kept putting on a show when they came up near the pier to feed and 2 sea turtle hookups at the same time. Sis had brought her big drop net and it took a while to get the larger turtle up while the smaller one waited. By the time they got the small one up the pier's cart showed up with their net, both were released safely. Never did see any schools of kings or spanish come in despite all the hard tails at the pier and only saw a few Elys on hooks and no cigar minnows caught. I did have one nice run which I think was a bull red, but I didn't ever feel it shake it's head like they do though. It hit on my pompano rig with a piece of fresh dead peeled shrimp and on my Penn Pursuit 5000... so it was in control the whole time. Took me for a walk as it went into the blue water, but then it turned back to where I was to begin with and got to the pilings before I could get back there. Don't think the Pursuit could of put the brakes on it anyway, too bad it didn't hit on my 704z so I could man handle it, haha! As soon as my other Sis gets her pics to me I will post them.

We did have an incident with one rude hard tail fisherman, all the others were polite. He parked his bucket next to my niece and started throwing his giant sabiki to the southeast instead of straight to the east in front of him, crossing my niece's and Mom's fishing lines and entangling them. When he did cast straight out, he kept working his giant sabiki for more fish, while caught hard tails ran it into my niece's line. At one point he brought his 6 hard tails in right over my niece's head, then it was game on. She told him to move down and give her some space, but he just motioned at her to move down and she was there first. Sis took her pole there and got in between them and he grabbed a hold of Sis's pole, which she quickly jerked it away and told him "You keep your hands off of my pole!" and told him he needs to move. Now Sis and my niece are telling him to move down and he's just ignoring them both. My niece had reached her limit of patience, she said "What if I throw your bucket of fish off the pier?" He immediately understood the english language and grabbed his bucket and moved. Way to go niece!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

What a deuche bag....A few wtf's would have come from me then a burned off sabiki.....good for Sis....


----------



## Draytonr33 (Jul 8, 2013)

Sabiki rigs (6+ hooks) are everywhere on the pier lately and im all for getting a few and using them for bait or taking a few home to eat (if thats what you like), but at some point they have to limit how many and where they can be used on Navarre pier, specially if the person throwing the rig doesnt know how to use them (most do not).

Alos, clean the damn dead fish off the pier once you are done. I noticed the pier littered with dead fish from the same people using the rigs at the beginning of the pier and not cleaning up after themselves. Takes 5 minutes to thorw them in the water if you dont want them and not letting them rot on the deck...WTH


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't you just love it how they pretend they don't understand you when you confront them, were trying to tell a group of them at St. Andrews that literally all of the mangroves they were keeping were underslot and they looked at us like we were aliens and said something on the lines of "no english". And then they continue to talk to eachother IN ENGLISH when we left them alone....


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I was out there yesterday catching some spanish and not only was it the oriental people casting across but I had some tourist from where ever showing up with sabiki rigs constantly crossing me.Looks likes its a fad with the tourist now just to catch any fish.


----------

